# Oil, please go past $100 a barrel



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

I saw not one, but 3 dead baby wild boars today on Uvas Road coming back from Morgan Hill.

Cars suck. I would be happy if gas so expensive people could not afford to drive so much and there would be fewer cars and trucks on the road. People would live close to work and take transit, ride or walk.


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

Sooo....

How'd they taste ????


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

LouD-Reno said:


> Sooo....
> 
> How'd they taste ????



I don't know, but my riding buddy might. The blood stained the road way and when I road over the blood a crimson rooster tail developed that sprayed my friend in the face.


----------



## mayukawa (Mar 14, 2006)

The problem with increasing fuel costs is that the price of everything else dependent on it will also go up.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Killroy said:


> People would live close to work and take transit, ride or walk.


More likely, they would not have jobs, because there aren't places to live close to work, and there isn't transit. But keep dreaming the dream....

Also, there's too many freaking wild pigs running around. They aren't native, and they are very destructive.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> Also, there's too many freaking wild pigs running around. They aren't native, and they are very destructive.


And think of what would've happened had you hit one on your bike?

Could be some of your blood on the road as well.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

mohair_chair said:


> More likely, they would not have jobs, because there aren't places to live close to work, and there isn't transit. But keep dreaming the dream....
> 
> Also, there's too many freaking wild pigs running around. They aren't native, and they are very destructive.


so brilliant!

When I get my electric car, all the wildlife might be ded cause they won't hear me coming!

fc


----------

